# Is this a cruel joke?



## Wannabee (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm baffled. Is it a joke? I just read that the Arizona Cardinals are going to the Super Bowl. Now, I'm from Phoenix. But when I was a kid we had no pro team, and I grew up a Dallas fan. That became tenuous when the whole ownership change and firing of Landry went down. But, I remained a fan. My dad had Cardinals tickets from the first year they moved there from St. Louis, so I went to the home Dallas game every year until dad died in '94. I wore my Dallas shirt to the Dallas games. But I went to some of the other games and did root for the Cardinals against everyone else... to my chagrin. We seldom were able to celebrate.
Over the past several years I really haven't cared about sports much. I've just lost interest. I like ASU football, but don't really follow any longer. The AZ teams still catch my interest on occasion, but it's just in passing, or if I happen to see a paper or something. But this really piqued my interest. For the first time I'm actually a bit excited about a Super Bowl. Is that bad?  My concern is that it's just a joke. Could the AZ Cardinals, the team with an uncanny knack for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, actually be going to the Super Bowl? I wasn't sure where to post this, but figured it had to be a joke. But, if it is, I don't think it's really very funny. In fact, that would be a cruel joke.

Super Bowl 43


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 19, 2009)

It's probably a joke! I don't think there's a super bowl played if the Packers are not in it! Anyway, that's what I hear I really don't keep up with those things!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 19, 2009)

It is an awful, awful joke. The Cardinals did not actually defeat my Falcons, nor did they completely destroy the Panthers the following week, and they certainly did not do what they seem to never have been able to do in the past when it matter -- come from behind late in an important game after squandering a big lead.

Nope, none of that really happened...

And what is this "Super Bowl" thing you keep talking about? And professional football? You mean there's something after these kids graduate from college? Next thing you know you'll be telling me that some of these college players leave college early for the pro game.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 19, 2009)

You should watch Kurt Warner's speech after the game last night. He thinks the same thing you do Joe.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 19, 2009)

It IS a cruel joke, but the joke is on us Eagles fans. It must be your revenge for us sending you Buddy Ryan years ago.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> It must be your revenge for us sending you Buddy Ryan years ago.





The man did know how to throw a punch, though. Can you believe that someone is actually considering giving Kevin Gilbride another head coaching job?



> Buddy Ryan slugs Kevin Gilbride
> Jan. 2. 1994. There'd been a long feud simmering between Oilers defensive coordinator Buddy Ryan and offensive coordinator Kevin Gilbride. For example, Ryan repeatedly derided Gilbride's "run-and-shoot" offense, calling it "chuck-and-duck." The two hadn't spoken to each other for a long time; and finally, the bad feelings boiled over into violence.
> 
> The Oilers, on an 11-game winning streak and headed for the playoffs, faced the Jets. They'd eventually win, 24-0; but what got things going was a play just before halftime when the Jets sacked Houston QB Cody Carlson, who fumbled. Ryan, angry at the play-call, punched Gilbride in the jaw.
> ...



Coaches Gone Wild


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The man did know how to throw a punch, though. Can you believe that someone is actually considering giving Kevin Gilbride another head coaching job?



What was amazing to us in Philadelphia was Arizona giving Ryan the head coaching job after the Gilbride incident. Our local paper ran a little weekly feature called the "Buddy Watch" giving recaps of the Cards' performance that week. We were all rooting for Buddy to go 0-16, and it looked for a while like it could happen, but it didn't.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 19, 2009)

WHAT?!? the cowboys didn't make it?!?


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 19, 2009)

An even crueler joke is coming on Feb. 1.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still wondering what position Pujols will play.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 19, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm still wondering what position Pujols will play.





I don't care for him much, but that LaRussa is a genius!


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 19, 2009)

The Buddy days, eh? Yuk! That was an embarrassment. They sure played it up at the time. But hype obviously doesn't make a pig-skin cross a goal line. Everyone was just waiting for the pain to end... Can we talk about something else, please?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 19, 2009)

SUPER BOWL SUNDAY: A day on which many professing Christians profane the day belonging to the Lord.

Why should Christians care which group of high paid professional Sabbath breakers are sinning on that particular day?

Isn’t that similar to recreational discussion of the identity of the prostitutes working Main Street?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't pay attention to these things either..so maybe check it out here..

Super Bowl 43

Looks like the Steelers and the Cardinals..


----------



## he beholds (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes...it is true, the Cardinals made it. However, they will probably wish they didn't


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 19, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> SUPER BOWL SUNDAY: A day on which many professing Christians profane the day belonging to the Lord.
> 
> Why should Christians care which group of high paid professional Sabbath breakers are sinning on that particular day?
> 
> Isn’t that similar to recreational discussion of the identity of the prostitutes working Main Street?



I believe this was addressed well in the other thread.





he beholds said:


> Yes...it is true, the Cardinals made it. However, they will probably wish they didn't


 

Oh yea! 

Well, I'll take the Cards and the current spread (7 pts) and bet you two "atta boys... er girls" and three "Congratulations!" Let's see if you're ready to back up your bravado. 

Steelers =


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Jan 19, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Oh yea!
> 
> Well, I'll take the Cards and the current spread (7 pts) and bet you two "atta boys... er girls" and three "Congratulations!" Let's see if you're ready to back up your bravado.
> 
> Steelers =



Well, I never understand the spread, ever. I think what that means is that you believe the Cardinals will not lose by more than seven? 
So if they win, or lose by anything up to six, then you win? 

I'm going to say that the Cards will lose and sure, by seven or more! (I know how very unlikely this is in a Superbowl, but I am risky with my atta boys and Congratulations!)


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Jan 20, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> SUPER BOWL SUNDAY: A day on which many professing Christians profane the day belonging to the Lord.
> 
> Why should Christians care which group of high paid professional Sabbath breakers are sinning on that particular day?
> 
> Isn’t that similar to recreational discussion of the identity of the prostitutes working Main Street?


----------



## he beholds (Jan 20, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Glenn Ferrell said:
> 
> 
> > SUPER BOWL SUNDAY: A day on which many professing Christians profane the day belonging to the Lord.
> ...



OK, guys, I know what you are saying, but that analogy isn't quite right. 
A) it is not sinful to play football--it is sinful to prostitute oneself.
B) it is not sinful to watch football--it is probably sinful to watch prostitutes standing on the corner as recreation.

NOW, let's take an event that we agree is not sinful, and then compare it to the Superbowl. 

If sports are out, then lets pick a cooking show. It is not sinful for Alton Brown to cook. It is not sinful to watch him cook. The question is, is it sinful to watch him cook on Sunday?
Or the news. It is not sinful to give the weather forecast. It is not sinful to watch the weather forecast. But is it sinful to watch the weather forecast on Sunday?


----------

